

WebOS 1.4 coming in February with built-in Flash... - mattmaroon
http://www.precentral.net/webos-14-coming-february-built-flash-video-etc?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Precentralnet+%28PreCentral.net%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
mattmaroon
I'm curious to see what developers think about how this changes the
competitive landscape. Is the device still not in enough people's hands to
make it worth it?

------
icefox
I am curious how Managers think that adding Flash makes them better then
Apple.

~~~
mattmaroon
I would be surprised if they thought that that feature alone was what did it.
I would not be surprised if its one of dozens of features that does though.

